# Mario Sunshine



## lordkermit (Sep 14, 2014)

This was good for a Gamecube game but its underrated as far as a big Mario game goes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 14, 2014)

I liked it. Fuck the giant watermelon mission. Seriously.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't think you know what underrated means.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 14, 2014)

my favorite 3d mario game
imma chuckster


----------



## Yagura (Sep 14, 2014)

It's very seldom you have franchise that's held to as high a standard as Super Mario. 

In Sunshine's case in particular, being sandwiched bewteen the revolutionary 64 and the evolutionary Galaxy, this is especially apparent.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> A lot of people like Sunshine. I think it was decent but certainly the weakest 3d Mario. I wasn't a fan of FLUDD and *the entire game was pretty much the same beach level.*



I'm not too sure what game _you_ were playing, but this is just completely, abhorrently incorrect.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Shut up bitch. Almost the whole game is beached themed.



actually it takes place on a _tropical island_. 

which _has_ beaches, but is not, quote-unquote "beach themed". 

either way, you're wrong and that's fine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2014)

I know! Let's make half of every level a water one! And make a gimmick around Mario that makes him as versatile and mobile as a fucking tank! And only focus on actual platforming on secret levels! But boy, let's focus on a fucking dumbass storyline that no one cares about! And let's give Bowser a voice because why not?

Sunshine is a fucking chore to play.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I know! Let's make half of every level a water one! And make a gimmick around Mario that makes him as versatile and mobile as a fucking tank! And only focus on actual platforming on secret levels! But boy, let's focus on a fucking dumbass storyline that no one cares about! And let's give Bowser a voice because why not?
> 
> *Sunshine is a fucking chore to play.*



then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> How many levels are by the ocean? Do you know what a beach is? Wow you really are a dumb bitch.



"it takes place on a tropical island". if you really expected it to be taking place in a _mountainous_ or _desert_ area, then I don't know what to tell you. 

your complaint has already lost, be on your way plebeian.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2014)

**


----------



## scerpers (Sep 14, 2014)

^ (use bro) in this thread are terrible at video games apparently


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2014)

of course, since we're on that topic, i recall only 2 locations where the missions solely took place _at the beach_.

on the other hand there was Hotel Delfino, which _is_ beachfront property, but only 1; *maybe* 2; missions took place _at the beach_, but the rest took place _inside the hotel_.


Ricco Harbor is a...well, a harbor. not a beach. 

then there are those three locations which are further up north, _away from the beach areas_

and obviously, the final level is a friggin' volcano.

granted, Delfino Plaza _has_ a small beach area, but it's the nexus, and really only serves as a means of getting from one level to the next.

edit: I _will_ give you Pinne Park, though, since it is _on_ the beach.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 14, 2014)

but most of pinne park takes place INSIDE the park


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 14, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> but most of pinne park takes place INSIDE the park



fine.

Pinne Park straddles the fence, then. 

also, Jane, your tsundere neg is delicious. love you too, bitch. :33


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 15, 2014)

This thread…


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 15, 2014)

I had a lot of fun with Sunshine, but the copy I had was scratched quite a bit so I got stuck.  Alas.

Sunshine didn't do anything revolutionary, but it was a very solid game in its own right.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 15, 2014)

Since it's relevant:



Is this a speed feat? Dude ran through the dimensions into an alternate world.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 15, 2014)

i loved Sunshine but those Secret Courses  were a pain but they had a good theme music.
[YOUTUBE]JF522Q4k9t8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 16, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> I liked it. Fuck the giant watermelon mission. Seriously.



No, fuck the sand bird mission.

This game had one of the most disappointed final boss battles, otherwise I liked this game. It also looked pretty good back in the day, and it still doesn't look that bad to be honest.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sauron said:


> No, fuck the sand bird mission.





That was harder for you than the "Watermelon Festival"?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That was harder for you than the "Watermelon Festival"?



the only issue I had with the Watermelon Festival is that the enemies _kept respawning after I shifted the camera off of their general area_


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 17, 2014)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> That was harder for you than the "Watermelon Festival"?



Yes, watermelon festival was easy. With sandbird I always kept falling off.


----------

